# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [Adoption lapin] Rooster, Association Marguerite & Cie

## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rooster
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 11 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Belgique
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 *Rooster*

Rooster peut être réservé ou parrainé en écrivant à adoption@margueritecie.org
Localisation : Belgique (covoiturage organisé par lassociation pour adoption)
Date de naissance : estimée janvier-février 2022
Sexe : Mâle
Vaccination : à venir
Stérilisation : à venir
Couleur : Fauve et blanc
Poids : 1,9 kg
Santé générale : RAS
Situation dabandon : Abandonné avec sa portée dans refuge non adapté
Description par la famille daccueil :
Rooster est un lapin déjà propre, très doux (au sens propre et au figuré). Il est très docile.
Même sil a commencé par jouer avec le papier peint, il a rapidement trouvé mieux à faire avec une balle, une boîte de fouille et quelques granulés.
Il est bon mangeur mais je ne le qualifierais pas de gourmand. Il mange de tout et il adore trier son foin à même sa litière.
Sans être aventurier, il est malgré tout très curieux avec les humains et les chats. Il commence à venir chercher des caresses et ses friandises à même la main.
Cest un petit lapin adorable qui mérite une belle famille à lui. Il est vraiment très facile à vivre, un petit bonheur plein de poils !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

19/10/22 :


Oui c'est un gourmand

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Rooster est tellement parfait! Encore un exemple: mercredi, rdv pour ses vaccins, il est entré seul dans sa cage de transport... je la pose au sol et hop il saute dedans!
Un vrai petit cœur ❤️ tout va bien pour lui prochaine étape la castration dans 2 semaines

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Rooster est très curieux de tout il va au contact de toute personne (ou chat) entrant dans sa pièce. Il renifle et fait le beau sur ses pattes arrières pour attendrir les cœurs et obtenir un petit granulé. Il est par contre assez inquiet de ce qu il peut y avoir à l extérieur de la pièce, il aimerait nous suivre mais il a encore trop peur pour l instant... en plus le couloir c'est nul y a pas de tapis!
J-6 avant castration

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Rooster a été stérilisé le 18 novembre et à ce jour ses soins sont terminés .

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Beau et tellement gentil! Il saute partout des que je rentre dans la pièce, on dirait un petit chien qui fait la fête

----------

